# Puente Tenma Bashi



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, amigos. 

Estoy revisando mis paginas web. y las mejorando. Para comenzar,
leais la pagina siguiente. Siguen muchas paginas que creo os
intersaran mucho.

http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/puente-tenma.html
El Puente Tenma-bashi. 

Saludos

Hiroaki Sasaki


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Hola, Sasaki San!

He estado leyendo la página y quería hacerle algunos comentarios.

Si _bashi_ significa puente (¿es alguna variante de _hashi_?) le sugiero que lo elimine del nombre, porque sería como decir "el Puente _London Bridge_" o "el periódico _Asahi Shinbun"_).

Está incompleto el párrafo sobre lo que pasó en Osaka en 1885 (supongo que un tifón produjo graves inundaciones).

Sobre los últimos dos párrafos, le hago sugiero algunos cambios, y le hago algunas correcciones menores.

"La placa enorme que se encontraba en un extremo del puente ahora 
se conserva en el parque que está en el norte y en la ribera este del
puente. 

El puente Tenma(-bashi) fue reemplazado por uno construido con vigas Gerber en 1935. Se construyó en 1970 un segundo puente elevado sobre el original para aliviar el incremento de tráfico. En 1989 se reparó y renovó el viejo puente inferior."


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

AleCcowN, yo no estoy de acuerdo contigo. T conoces que quiere
decir en japones " Hashi o Bashi en japones, pero muchos extranjeros 
no comprende nada del japoneas. "Tera", "dera" o "ji" quiere decir el ]
templo. Se debe decir " el templo Mitsui-dera" , "el templo Todai-ji",

en lugar de "el templo Mitsui " y "templo Todai ". El puente, el templo o
cualquier cosa japonesa deben escribir como parte del mombre propio. 

Hiro sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¡Hola, Sasaki San!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Está incompleto el párrafo sobre lo que pasó en Osaka en 1885 (supongo que un tifón produjo graves inundaciones).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias. He renovado :
> 
> "El Puente Tenma-bashi de madera, al igual que otros puentes sobre
> el Río Ôkawa fue arrastrado por la corriente en 1885, cuando Osaka fue
> azotado por un tifón Fue reemplazado por el puente de acero importado
> desde Alemania en 1889. Las barandillas, faroles y la placa del nombre
> del Puente fueron hechos en Japón.
> 
> La placa enorme que se encontraba en un extremo del puente ahora
> se conserva en el parque que está en el norte y en la ribera este del
> puente.
> 
> Ese puente fue reemplazado por el puente con vigas Gerber Tenma-bashi
> actual en 1935. Se construyó un segundo puente elevado sobre el original
> para aliviar el incremento del tráfico. En 1989 se reparó y renovó
> el viejo puente inferior.
Click to expand...


----------



## aleCcowaN

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> "El Puente Tenma-bashi de madera, al igual que otros puentes sobre
> el Río Ôkawa fue arrastrado por la corriente en 1885, cuando Osaka fue
> azotado por un tifón Fue reemplazado por el puente de acero importado
> desde Alemania en 1889. Las barandillas, faroles y la placa del nombre
> del Puente fueron hechos en Japón.
> 
> La placa enorme que se encontraba en un extremo del puente ahora
> se conserva en el parque que está en el norte y en la ribera este del
> puente.
> 
> Ese puente fue reemplazado por el puente con vigas Gerber Tenma-bashi
> actual en 1935. Se construyó un segundo puente elevado sobre el original
> para aliviar el incremento del tráfico. En 1989 se reparó y renovó
> el viejo puente inferior.


Ahora es mucho más fluido para leer. Un comentario pequeñito: "Osaka fue azotad*a*" pues se trata de la Ciudad de Osaka.

Me estuve fijando el estilo que se adopta en textos en inglés, francés y español, y se suele decir "El Puente Tenma-bashi" para presentarlo y a partir de allí, simplemente "el Tenma-bashi" o "el puente".

Una pregunta ¿"bashi" corresponde a un tipo de puente en especial, como ser un puente de pontones -con algún soporte que flota como barcaza-? porque sería muy interesante aclararlo.


----------



## Wobbly

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Una pregunta ¿"bashi" corresponde a un tipo de puente en especial, como ser un puente de pontones -con algún soporte que flota como barcaza-? porque sería muy interesante aclararlo.


 

Un 'factoid': El fundador de la empresa Japonesa  'Bridgestone',  que ya es el dueño de la marca "Firestone", se llamaba Ishibashi. o "puente de piedra".


----------



## aleCcowaN

Wobbly said:
			
		

> Un 'factoid': El fundador de la empresa Japonesa 'Bridgestone', que ya es el dueño de la marca "Firestone", se llamaba Ishibashi. o "puente de piedra".


Ahora entiendo, porque encontré que puente es "hashi" pero es común que la sílaba "ha" se convierta en "ba" o "pa" por medio de un tenten o un maru -no recuerdo- cuando va unida a otra palabra. Gracias por el dato que me lo hizo recordar.


----------



## psicutrinius

La gran ciudad de Osaka se gobernaba por el gobenerador *gobernador* del Castillo de Osaka enviado por el Shgogunato *Shôgunato [?] *en *de* Edo. El gobernador tenía 2 alcaldías, la Alcaldía de*l* Este y la Alcaldía de*l* Oeste y ésta*s* se encontraban *al *sur del Puente Tenma-bashi. En ambos lados del Puente, había edificios del gobierno y las casas de los funcionarios -samurai. 

El Puente Tenma-bashi de madera, al igual que otros puentes sobre el Río Ôkawa fue arrastrado por la corriente en 1885, cuando Osaka fue azotad*a* por un tifón Fue reemplazado por el puente de acero importado desde Alemania en 1889. Las barandillas, faroles y la placa del nombre del Puente fueron hechos en Japón. 

Desde luego, no voy a tratar de discutir contigo si es Shôgunato, Shogunato o como tú lo has puesto, pero yo lo he visto muchas veces como lo pongo y me parece que puede ser un error tipográfico

Las correcciones son minúsculas y admiro tu español, Sasaki-san. Por lo demás, algo (mucho) aprendí de Osaka...

Otra cosa: Puesto que el texto es para occidentales y dado que -si estoy correctamente informado- Edo es el nombre antiguo de Tokio, para que se ubiquen mejor los hispano hablantes, ¿no sería buena idea poner "...por el Shôgunato de Edo (la actual Tokio)..."?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias,[FONT='ＭＳ 明朝']　[/FONT]Psicutrinius. 
 
Hay un problema del buscador.  Con “shôgunato “, salen informes de 
“shogunato”. No se si se escribe mucho  “shôgunato “. “Shogun” se 
pronuncia como “shoogun”.  “o” no se pronuncia muy largo, y asi,
no suena muy extra a nuestros oidos Hay “o” muy largo y medianamente
largo, que no se sabe con la manera de escribir. 
 
Osaka se pronuncia “Ôsaka”, y “Tokio “ se pronuncia “Tôkyô ( El Segundo 
“o” no es tan largo. ) Según nuestra regla de las letras romanizadas, 
debe escribir “Ō”. Pero, usualmente los occidentales escriben “ô” para 
un largo “o”. 
 
Wikidpedia proporciona solo un mini-esbozo y pide una mayor información.
Se escribe solo como abajo. Yo no estoy de acuerdo con esta corta explicación
de “UN shogun”.  Es el regimen que duró durante 15 generaciones del shogun. 
 
Mandato político y administrativo de un Shogun, o período en el que un Shogun ha ejercido su poder.
 
Leyendo su comentario, y como hay muy poca información en español, 
yo necesitaría escribir más sobre el shogunato y su sistema de la 
administración del gobierno local.
 
He esto la página para los occidentales pero algunas cosas escritas serán 
Interesantes para los japoneses, especialmente los que viven en otras 
en otras regiones de Japón. 
 
He escrito “ Estoy mejorando “, pero después de algunas mejoras, todavía
queda por mejorarse y corregirse. Os agradeceré por vuestros comentarios,
sugerencias y correcciones.
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## aleCcowaN

Me acabo de fijar en un par de buenos libros de historia y una enciclopedia y se refiere a "El período de los Shogun" o "El Período Shogun". Shogunado o shogunato no lo había antes escuchado, pero me suena mejor con "d" que con "t".


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

"Hashi" se pronuncia como Bashi en muchos casos como parte del
nombre propio de un puente.

Es como se pronuncia " el agua " y no " la agua ". Se varia por 
una razon de la fluidez fonetica.  Bashi o hashi es un puente fijo 
tanto para vehiculos como para transuntes. El puente Tenma-bashi es 
un puente comun y corriente. Es solamente original por tener un puente 
superior solo para vehiculos y otro puente inferior para vehiculos y 
transeuntes. 

saludos

Hiroaki Sasaki 

Hay puentes muy originales.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Dōmo arigatō, Sasaki San. Es bueno confirmarlo.

El comentario de Wobbly me hizo recordar lo de

ichi + hiki = ipiki ( un objeto largo)
san + hiki = sanbiki (tres objetos largos)

así que supuse que era la misma regla fonética.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

AleCcowaN, 
 
Hay puentes flotantes llamados Nagare-bashi en la prefectura de Okayama.Son puentes muy ingeniosos, porque usualmente los puentes no están flotantes. Cuando el agua del rio crece, los puentes quedan flotantes, y se separan en varias secciones y se llevan por el agua. Pero, las secciones están atadas con la soga. Despues de terminar la inundación, todas las secciones se pueden poner facilmente en sus propias posiciones y los puentes se pueden reparar fácilmente. 
 
http://www1.harenet.ne.jp/~wawa/B/nagare.htm
 
 
Hay un Puente flotante tambien en la prefectura de Kioto, sobre el cual yo he escrito.Primero, quiero corregir el texto antes de dejarte ver esa página. 
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Un puente sobre la carretera se dira "pasarela". 

Un puente sobre un rio solo para transuntes y bicicletas se dice
"pasarela " tambien ? 


saludos

Hiroaki 

Sasaki


----------



## aleCcowaN

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Un puente sobre la carretera se dira "pasarela".
> 
> Un puente sobre un rio solo para transuntes y bicicletas se dice
> "pasarela " tambien ?
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiroaki
> 
> Sasaki


Creo que se lo podría llamar así de acuerdo a la definíción. Sin embargo "pasarela" da la idea de algo muy angosto y relativamente corto. Quzá sería mejor "puente peatonal" porque en algunas partes se supone que admiten el tránsito de bicicletas, pero no siempre. Quizá convenga explicarlo con todas las palabras.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

aleCcowaN, mira las fotos (4) y (5). Es pasarera ? 


http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/puente-tenma-a.html

saludos

Hiro sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/puente-osaka.html
Puentes de Osaka.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/puente-naniwa.html
El Puente Naniwa-bashi


----------



## SpiceMan

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Dōmo arigatō, Sasaki San. Es bueno confirmarlo.
> 
> El comentario de Wobbly me hizo recordar lo de
> 
> ichi + hiki = ip*p*iki ( un objeto largo)
> san + hiki = sanbiki (tres objetos largos)
> 
> así que supuse que era la misma regla fonética.


hiki es el contador de animales pequeños (excluyendo aves). El de objetos largos es hon. ippon, nihon, etc.



			
				Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Un puente sobre la carretera se dira "pasarela".
> 
> Un puente sobre un rio solo para transuntes y bicicletas se dice
> "pasarela " tambien ?


Pasarela es cualquier puente chico y generalmente angosto. También, en las presentaciones de moda, donde caminan las modelos se llama pasarela.

Fotos de pasarelas:
foto 1 foto 2 foto 3 foto 4

pasarela = 渡れら


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias, Spiceman.

La pasarela en el teatro Kabuki se llama "Hanamichi" ( camino de flores ).
Al igual que la pasarera para las modelos, los espectadores pueden 
ver a los actores cerca de ellos.  Hanamichi tiene otro sentido figurativo.
Unas actividades brillantes inmediatamete antes de retirarse en ( de ??)
una carrera profesional, el ultimo mejor espectaculo. Y se que hay mucha
gente que conoce el idioma japones. Podria colaborar si crea un foro
"japones   espanhol "., si quiere aprender japones. He notado que las
letras japonesas aparecen bien. Ha cargado el software IME  ?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Estoy de acuerdo con SpiceMan con que las cuatro fotografía que el sugiere es lo que los hispanohablantes tenemos en mente con respecto a la palabra "pasarela".

Yo diría que el Tenma-bashi es directamente un puente peatonal o un puente para transeúntes. Se puede aclarar que también para bicicletas.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

El Puente superior de Tenmabashi es solo para vehiculos. ( Se cobra el
El puente inferior es para vehiculos, bicicletas, y para peatones.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/yawata-ciudad.html
El Puente Kozuya-bashi.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/nanzenji-es.html
El Templo Nanzen-ji y el acueducto 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola ! Corrija por favor errores. 

En la post-guerra, los japoneses vivían en pobreza extrema.( extrema pobreza ???)  Millones de militares y civiles japoneses regresaron a Japón.  Se cortó el canal de
suministro de alimentos desde nuestras antiguas colonias. Era sumamente
difíciles alimentar bien a toda la población japonesa. 

La pesca ( pescar ???) en el mar era peligrosa porque abundaban minas submarinas 
en los mares que rodeaban las costas de Japón. 

Mucha gente tenía miedo a morir de inanición. La hambruna se evitó por la
ayuda en alimentos de los Estados Unidos y varias organizaciones 
internacionales como la Unicef. Eva Peron, esposa del presidente Peron
de Argentina, envió un barco cargado de alimentos a Japón en 1949. 

Mucha gente, sin embargo, no podíamos comer bien ni suficientemente. 
Aun un bento modesto de arroz con una sola ciruela roja encurtida 
"Umeboshi" era un lujo. Mucha gente comíamos arroz insuficiente y  mezclado 
con cebada.
 

El arroz sin cebada mezclada se llamaba " Gin-meshi", o sea, "el arroz
plateado". 

El bento simple con una sola ciruela encurtida se llamaba "el bento de 
la bandera del sol naciente " o sea, " Hinomaru Bentô." 

http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/bnto-es.html
 
saludos
 
Hiro sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/puente-tenma-a.html
El Puente Tenma-bashi y la Pasarela Kawasaki-bashi


----------



## SpiceMan

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Hola ! Corrija por favor errores.
> 
> En la post-guerra, los japoneses vivían en pobreza extrema.( extrema pobreza ??? [una pobreza extrema や extrema probreza (una なし） どっちでもええ])  Millones de militares y civiles japoneses regresaron a Japón.  Se cortó el canal de
> suministro de alimentos desde nuestras antiguas colonias. Era sumamente
> difíciles alimentar bien a toda la población japonesa.
> 
> La pesca ( pescar ???) en el mar era peligrosa porque abundaban minas submarinas
> en los mares que rodeaban las costas de Japón.
> 
> Mucha gente tenía miedo a morir de inanición. La hambruna se evitó por la
> ayuda en alimentos de los Estados Unidos y varias organizaciones
> internacionales como la Unicef. Eva Peron, esposa del presidente Peron
> de Argentina, envió un barco cargado de alimentos a Japón en 1949.
> 
> Mucha gente, sin embargo, no podíamos comer bien ni lo suficiente suficientemente.
> Aun un bento modesto de arroz con una sola ciruela roja encurtida
> "Umeboshi" era un lujo. Mucha gente comíamos arroz insuficiente, y  mezclado
> con cebada.
> 
> 
> El arroz sin cebada mezclada se llamaba " Gin-meshi", o sea, "el arroz
> plateado".
> 
> El bento simple con una sola ciruela encurtida se llamaba "el bento de
> la bandera del sol naciente " o sea, " Hinomaru Bentô."
> 
> http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/bnto-es.html
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

SpiceMan, muchas graicas. 

http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/bnto-es.html

"ni lo suficiente" .... Esta mal " ni suficientemente " ?

saludos 


Hiroaki Sasaki


----------



## SpiceMan

No, no está mal gramáticalmente. 

En general se usa poco "suficientemente", y se usa precediendo un adjetivo o inmediatamente después de un verbo. 

"Como no estaba suficientemente rota, le pegué 5 patadas más a la mesa".
"No soy lo suficientemente bueno para esto".
"No valoro suficientemente las cosas".
"No comí suficientemente".


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias, Spiceman


No comprendo :

Como no estaba suficiente rota, le pague 5 patadas a la mesa "

saludos

Hiro sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> No, no está mal gramáticalmente.
> 
> En general se usa poco "suficientemente", y se usa precediendo un adjetivo o inmediatamente después de un verbo.
> 
> "Como no estaba suficientemente rota, le pegué 5 patadas más a la mesa".
> "No soy lo suficientemente bueno para esto".
> "No valoro suficientemente las cosas".
> "No comí suficientemente".


 
No soy lo suficientemente bueno para esto.   Quiere decir "Yo no tengo

habilidades para hacer esto ? 

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## SpiceMan

hmmm
うーん、能力のないより、レベルは低いってことと思うけど

no soy suficientemente bueno para esto
これ（が要る上手さほど）上手いほどじゃない

かな？


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias, Spiceman,


Con mi pregunta, yo queria decir " Yo no tengo habilidades 
"suficientes " para hacer esto.  "Suficientes " fue omitido involuntariamente.

" Yo soy insuficientemente bueno para hacer esto " es mas facil
de comprender para mi. o "Yo no soy suficientemente bueno
para hacer esto, "


Eso de "lo" no lo puedo usar oportunamente en mi redaccion 
como ya ha pasado.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Spiceman,

うーん、能力のないより、レベルは低いってことと思うけど
能力がないというよりは　レベルが　低いという意味だと思います。　

これ（が要る上手さほど）上手いほどじゃない
Francamente me suena horrible esta oracion. 

Una frase de un japones culto es : その器（うつわ）　では　ありません。
Yo no soy un vaso para contener el cargo tan importante. 
彼は　器（うつわ）が　小さい。　En este caso, el significado varia 
sutilmente. Podria significar que una persona no es tan tolerante
ni generoso y acepta cosas o personas perfectas al 100 %.
No puede pensar cosas flexiblemente. 

Si el preisdente de Argentina te pide tomar el cargo del ministerio de
agricultura, podrias decir : 私は　その器では　ありません。　Dicho mas 
correctamente, 私は　その任（にん）に堪（た）えるほどの　器では　ありません、。


Me gusta "give and take", "dar y tomar". Hasta ahora, solo he tomado
sin daros nada. 

Bueno/buena" es una palabra muy versatil. "sabroso ", y en este caso,
"habil". Creo que en algunos paises hispanoamericanos, quiere
decir "guapa". (en Chile ??) 

Ten cuidado! Los jovenes japoneses hoy dia tampoco conocen bien 
nuestra lengua hermosa. 


saludos

Hiro sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Spiceman, 

Queria crear nuestro propio forum para " Japones/Espanol " o 
para "espanol/japones". 

WordReference Forum ＞ Other Language Forum ＞　"japones.Espanol" 
o " Espanol/Japones ＞　varios temas 

Como se puede crear el foro. Puedo ser un miembro activo para
ensenar japones. 

saludos


Hiroaki Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Acabo de mejorar las paginas siguientes con unas fotos 
mas que tome hace unos pocos dias. He mejorado el
texto en espanol con amables ayudas de mis amigos en
este foro y de otros amigos. 

http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/puente-tenma.html
Puente Tenma-bashi 


http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/puente-tenma-a.html
Pasarera Kawasaki-bashi 

saludos

Hiro sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Estoy redactando un texto de espanol sobre "numeros, singular y 
pulural.  Como un preludio, quiero escribir sobre un haiku por Matsuo 
Basho. 

Si hay errores \, indcamelos por faovr.

Hiro Sasaki 


"_El español tiene formas de singular y de plural. El japonés no las 
tiene. En una poesía Haiku famosa de Matsuo Bashô, ¿ Una rama 
se lanzó a un estanque ? o ¿ Ranas se lanzaron a un estanque ? 

Muchos extranjeros y japoneses han traducido el famoso haiku del 
Santo del Haiku Matsuo Bashô a su lengua materna ;

_  Huruike ya Kawazu Tobikomu Mizu no Oto 
_
Mi traducción en castellano es ;

                                     Un chapuzón ......... y silencio 

                   una rana se ha lanzado a un antiguo estanque 

Yo creo que Bashó quería expresar un profundo mundo de silencio
inmediatamente de un "chapuzón" de una rana que rompió el silencio
por un instante. Esto sería los sentimientos poéticos de "Wabi" y 
"Sabi" que quería expresar el eminente poeta. 



_


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

_Segunda parte ; _

_Muchos extranjeros han pensado igualmente que una rana sola se
lanzó en un estanque. 

__
Yo no sé quiénes y cómo lo han traducido en castellano. Este haiku se ha traducido en inglés por varios eminentes japonólogos y escritores anglosajones y los japoneses en la lengua inglesa. 

Muchos de nosotros japoneses nos imaginamos que el estanque se 
encuentra alejado de pequeños poblados y en fondo de un bosque, 
probablemente en una montaña. Allí, el estanque es oscuro aun de día por una densa vegetación de árboles. Hay un caminito casi borrado por arbustos e hierbas por el cual uno debe caminar para llegar al estanque. 
_

_Aca, pongo el original en japones._
_
_風は　ほとんどなく　神秘的な池は　静まりかえっています。　沈黙は一匹の
蛙が　池に近づく人の気配に驚き　池に飛び込む音によって　突然　
破られます。　しかし　また　一瞬にして再び池には　静寂が支配します。蛙が
ピチャ　ピチャと言う音も　聞こえません。　

日本と違う　気候環境に住んでいるカスティリア、　アンダルシア地方の
スペイン人、中南米人は　このような池を　思い浮かべないでしょう。　　
_
No hace ningún soplo de viento. El estanque está misteriosamente 
silencioso. El silencio se rompe de repente por un chapuzón de una
sola rana, que se lanza al estanque asustado, cuando una persona se
acerca al estanque. Pero, en un corto instante, el silencio vuelve a _
_reinar en el estanque. Ya no hay ningún chapoteos de ranas.

Los hispánicos, o sea, castellanos, andaluces e hispanoamericanos 
que viven en los medios climáticos diferentes no se imaginarán tal 
estanque. 

__Sigue la parte 3 ; 
_


----------



## SpiceMan

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> これ（が要る上手さほど）上手いほどじゃない
> Francamente me suena horrible esta oracion.


probablemente por que es un intento de 直訳.
たしか日本語にみえへん



			
				Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Como se puede crear el foro. Puedo ser un miembro activo para
> ensenar japones.
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiroaki Sasaki


No sé cual es la manera para conseguir eso. Probablemente lo indicado sería proponérselo a los moderadores.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> probablemente por que es un intento de 直訳.
> たしか日本語にみえへん
> 
> No sé cual es la manera para conseguir eso. Probablemente lo indicado sería proponérselo a los moderadores.


 
Spiceman,

 
¿ Has aprendido japonés por oído hablando con una persona[FONT='&#65325]（　[/FONT]o personas [FONT='&#65325]）[/FONT]
de Kansai o de Osaka ? 
 
probablemente por que es un intento de [FONT='&#65325]直訳[/FONT].
[FONT='&#65325]たしか日本語にみえへん[/FONT]
 
Nosotros de Osaka diríamos :
 
1.      [FONT='&#65325]そう　いわれて　みると　確かに　けったいな　日本語や。　直訳やさかい。[/FONT]
 
Raramente escribimos en un dialecto. Usamos unas palabras que
dificilmente se pueden expresar acertadamente o para dar un toque 
de humor. entre las personas de la misma region. 
 
2.      En el japonés standard, decimos :
 
[FONT='&#65325]そういわれてみると　確かに　おかしな　日本語ですね。直訳しました。[/FONT]
[FONT='&#65325][/FONT] 
[FONT='&#65325]saludos [/FONT]
[FONT='&#65325][/FONT] 
[FONT='&#65325]Hiro Sasaki [/FONT]
[FONT='&#65325][/FONT] 
[FONT='&#65325][/FONT]


----------



## SpiceMan

Fui a Osaka el año pasado por tres meses y mi novia es una osaka jin. Como te comenté en mi mensaje privado, la semana que viene voy de nuevo para Osaka. 

Entiendo bastante las inflexiones verbales del osakaben (y algunas frases comunes como "nanbo?", "chotto makete", etc, etc), pero mi entonación es claramente kanto. Si intento decir algo en osakaben dicen que parezco un tokyojin imitando a un osakajin (algo que le molesta mucho a mi novia )


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Spiceman, 

Una buena actriz, Iwashita Shima representa el papel de la mujer del 
padrino de la mafia "Yakuza" con un acento gracioso del dialecto de Osaka,  cuando ella lanza unas palabras amenazadoras, no nos infunde
ningun terror, pero nos hace recir. Algunas personas nunca pueden 
adquirir la enotnacion sutil del dialecto de Osaka. 

Nosotros realizamos el 6 de agosto la Segunda Reunion de "Vamos a
pasear por Kansai en espanhol y en japones". Consulta con su novia 
sobre la participacion. Participaran 4 espanholes desde Madrid. 


En la primera reunion que se celebro en abril, participo un argentino 
y una enora coreana. espero que sea un poco mas multi-nacional
nuestra reunion. Nosotros paseamos por el sur de Kioto. 
La excursion incluye los sitios muy bonitos pero no se visitan por
muchos turistas. 

Podemos comer colocinas ademas de pasear. Un bento Shoka-do
de Kiccho, y takoyaki deliciosa sin salsa. 

En la URL　siguiente, puedes obtener toda la informacion sobre los
lugares que visitamos en espanol y en japones.

saludos

Hiroaki Sasaki 

http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/reu-2-alonso.html


----------



## Toshi

Sasaki-san:
Podria por favor enviar el home page para bajar el sofware IME que usted dice? Gracias. Con respecto a su comentario de que habemos muchas personas interesadas en el idioma japones, eso es cierto, por lo cual seria interesante un foro para es proposito. Saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Yo soy semi-analfabeto en esas cosas de informatica. Todos los ordenadores (computadores) que se compran aqui estan pre-cargados 
con el soft-ware IME. 

Muchos extranjeros que estan aprendiendo japones dicen que 
es facil cargar IME de Micro soft. No puede obtener la informacion 
poniendo algunas palabras de clave en cajetin de busquedas ? 

Dicen que ahora sin ningun problema, se puede leer escritura japonesa.
a partir de 2004 ??? ). 

Pero, para escribir letras japonesas en outlook express o en algunos foros, 
deberia carga el IME. Creo que en este foro, no habra problema. 
Vamos a ver : 愛　＝　amor. Se puede ver bien ?


saludos

Hiroaki Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, amigos,

Calentandome mis ecasos sesos ( No se dira asi  por un hispanoparlante) ,
he escrito sobre los concepotos de "Wabi" y "Sabi". 

Primero, debe coprenderse facilmente mi punto de vista.

Habra algunos errores gramaticos o giros impropios de un japones que 
puso en su inflancia en su cabeza la lengua japonesa.

Revisad por favor lo siguiente. Gracias de antemano. 

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki 


"_Se considera en Japón que esta poesía es una obra maestra que 
explica mejor que nada los conceptos del arte japonés "Wabi" y 
" Sabi". Estos dos conceptos casi siempre van en pareja y casi nunca
se refieren separadamente.

El significado literal de "Wabi" es similar al concepto de "soledad"
y lo solitario de naturaleza o naturalidad. El jardín de rosas bonitas 
no es natural sino artificial. 

Este concepto es particular y autóctono de Japón nacido en los medios
climáticos e histónicos de Japón y nunca debe contraponer en un polo
extremo y opuesto como un concepto del arte oriental contra el arte 
occidental. 

El wabi es una belleza en Naluraleza sin artificialidad de manos de obra.
Una línea exactamente recta no se encuentra en naturaleza. Los vasos
y platos que se emplean en restaurantes chinos llevan figuras 
geometricas exactas. Pero, en naturaleza, nada tiene una forma 
geométricamente precisa. Si hubiera empleado vasos y platos 
con las figuras "chinas" un propietario de un restaurantre de comida
japonesa con un bonito jardín, haría lío de todo. 

El significado literal de "sabi" es "oxidación". La navaja reluciente de
la espada japonesa se mantiene así con cuidados esmerados y 
constantes y dejada en un estado natural, se oxcida con agua y 
oxígeno. El wabi es una belleza de rusticidad que no tiene nada de
belleza pomposa del Palacio de Versailles. 

Muchos hispánicos han explicado estos coceptos del arte japonês 
con la belleza de "lo incompleto", " "lo impernamente" y " lo imperfecto". 
Nada origina más malentendimiento y confusión que estas explicaciones.
El Wabi y el Sabi son las bellezas inmejorables, completos, permanentes 
y perfectos según nuestro punto de vista. Son las bellezas completas, 
permanetes y perfectas que tienen los objetos imcompletos, impermanentes
y imperfectos. 

Un jardín japonés que representa una naturaleza, en realidad, fue 
completado y perfeccionado mediantes de varios meses o vario años 
de trabajos por manos humanos y la cascara, colina y estanque no son
creaciación de Naturaleza. 

A fines del siglo XVI y a comiendos del siglo XVII, los misioneros 
ibéricos enviaron informes sobre los japoneses y japón escribiendo 
que varios señores feudales pagaban miles de ducados para adquir 
vasos chuecos que los europeos usarían para dar de beber agua a 
pararitos en Europa. 

Ellos no intentaron descifrar enigimáticas sensibilidad de los japoneses
a la belleza. Recien en el siglo XX, los occidentales dieron luz a los
conceptos de Wabi y Sabi. _


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Correccion 1 :

He corregido un poco 
]
saludos 
Hiro sasaki


"_El significado literal de "Wabi" es similar al concepto de "soledad"
y lo solitario de naturaleza o naturalidad. Hay que tomar buena nota 
que el jardín de rosas bonitas del estilo inglés no es natural sino artificial.
y no contiene nada de Wabi ni de "Sabi". _


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola  ! 
 
Revisad por favor el articulo siguiente. ​ ​ Quiero que se corrija cualquier error, gramatical( gramatico ??/),​Y que los giros no comunenes se rectifiquen.​ ​Ojala que se pueda entender lo que estoy intentando expresar.​ ​[FONT='&#65325]http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/haiku-chapuzon.html[/FONT]​[FONT='&#65325]Wabi y Sabi.[/FONT]​[FONT='&#65325] [/FONT]​saludos[FONT='&#65325][/FONT]​[FONT='&#65325] [/FONT]​[FONT='&#65325] [/FONT]​Hiroaki Sasaki [FONT='&#65325][/FONT]​


----------

